# SaltPlus Trapez Freecoaster



## slickZx (5. August 2017)

Guten Tag,
ich habe eine Frage zu der SaltPlus Trapez Freecoaster. Undzwar besitze ich diese Nabe, habe die Scheibe drin, welche das größt mögliche Gap ermöglicht, habe jedoch nur 1/8 Umdrehung des Gaps. Habe ein 25T Kettenblatt und die Nabe hat 9T. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder warum habe ich so ein kleines Gap?
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## D0wnhill (6. August 2017)

Das Video ist ganz frisch und behandelt u.a. auch die Einstellung des Gaps.
Evtl hilft es Dir ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

